# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Zhemquzhnikov A.M.

## Rusnod

lejlekët

këtu nën qiellin e huaj jam vizitore i padëshiruar
i dëgjoj britmat të lejlekëve të cilat fluturojnë larg
më dhemb zemra në kraharor kur i shoh tufën zogjesh
i shoqëroj ata në vend i dashur
më dhemb zemra në kraharor kur i shoh tufën zogjesh
i shoqëroj ata në vend i dashur

do të fluturojnë pranë kryqve të pikëlluar
pranë kishave të vjetëra te qyteteve të mëdhenj
vend i dashur e atdheu im do t'ua hapin përqafime
kur do të kthehen
vend i dashur e atdheu im do t'ua hapin përqafime
kur do të kthehen

m'i dhanë pamjat e njerëzve të lodhur,
shiun e vjeshtën, mjegullën, stuhinë e baltën,
ah, si më dhemb zemra, zemra dëshiron të qajë
merrni fund të qajë për mua, lejlekët
ah, si më dhemb zemra, zemra dëshiron të qajë
merrni fund të qajë për mua, lejlekët

sa janë më afër me mua aq po qaj më zë të lartë
sepse ma dhanë lajmin e pikëlluar
nga jeni ju, nga cili vend
u kthyem këtu në bujtinë, lejlekët?
nga jeni ju, nga cili vend
u kthyem këtu në bujtinë, lejlekët?

mrekullia nuk do të jenë, nuk do të jem lejlekë
këtu nën qiellin e huaj rri përgjithmonë
atëherë fluturoni më të shpejtë në Ukrainën time
ia jepni përshëndetjën prej mua, lejlekët
lejlekët, ia jepni përshëndetjën time
tokës së Ukrainës edhe vendit të lindur

«Журавли»

Здесь под небом чужим я, как гость нежеланный
Слышу крик журавлей, улетающих в даль.
Сердцу больно в груди видеть птиц караваны,
В дорогие края провожаю их я.
Сердцу больно в груди видеть птиц караваны,
В дорогие края провожаю их я.

Пронесутся они мимо скорбных распятий,
Мимо старых церквей и больших городов.
А вернутся они- им раскроют объятья
Дорогие края и отчизна моя.
А вернутся они- им раскроют объятья
Дорогие края и отчизна моя.

Дождь и осень, туман, непогода и слякоть,
Вид усталых людей мне они принесли.
Ах, как сердце болит, сердцу хочется плакать,
Перестаньте рыдать надо мной, журавли.
Ах, как сердце болит, сердцу хочется плакать,
Перестаньте рыдать надо мной, журавли.

Вот всё ближе они, я всё громче рыдаю,
Словно скорбную весть они мне принесли.
Так откуда же вы, из какого же края
Возвратились сюда на ночлег, журавли.
Так откуда же вы, из какого же края
Возвратились сюда на ночлег, журавли.

Но не быть чудесам- журавлём я не буду,
Здесь под небом чужим остаюсь навсегда.
Так летите ж быстрей на мою Украину,
Передайте привет, журавли, от меня.
Журавли, мой привет передайте прощальный
Украине-земле и родной стороне.

28.10.1871

----------

